# Cigar Characteristics Per Country?



## brettwoody (Dec 2, 2012)

This is a question for some of you pro's out there... 

For some reason, I find myself drawn more to Dominican cigars than any other country (other than Cubans which, I only rarely get my hands on). As a fairly new smoker, I'm interested to find out if there are distinct characteristics of cigars from each country, or if my preference is generally unfounded... Kind of like how everyone has their preferred domestic beer (bud, coors, miller, etc...) but they all taste virtually the same. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cuba = twang, no doubt


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

There's definitely different characteristics for different countries. I prefer Nicaraguan tobacco personally since it tends to be more full bodied.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> There's definitely different characteristics for different countries. I prefer Nicaraguan tobacco personally since it tends to be more full bodied.


I'm with Dan. Nicaragua produces my favorite NCs for the most part. I just prefer the flavor nuances and nic hit.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely. Each country's tobacco is different thanks to weather/soil/sun condition; each have their own characteristics.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicaraguan cigars seem to have a good kick to em. Cigars with Brazilian tobacco mixed in usually have some good pepper or spice in them in my experience.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe LFD from the DR is the exception to the fullness everyone else is talking about from Nicaraguans. I love LFD but I do like Olivas, AJ's, and Padrons. I really dont like many Hondurans.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

brettwoody said:


> This is a question for some of you pro's out there...
> 
> For some reason, I find myself drawn more to Dominican cigars than any other country (other than Cubans which, I only rarely get my hands on). As a fairly new smoker, I'm interested to find out if there are distinct characteristics of cigars from each country, or if my preference is generally unfounded... Kind of like how everyone has their preferred domestic beer (bud, coors, miller, etc...) but they all taste virtually the same.
> 
> Thanks!


pffft, bud is waaaaaay better than miller
just kidding, I dislike them both.

I seem to also like the Nicaraguan tobacco


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Every country has a different flavor, some more distinct than others. You can normally tell by taste but occasionally something will throw you for a loop, the Quesada Oktoberfest for example...I'd swear it was Nicaraguan.

I like them all but it depends on my mood.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

In my humble observation after enjoying cigars for almost 30 years, I've concluded the following concerning various country's nuances in their tobaccos:

Cuban tobacco: The king of satisfaction and depth of warm, raisin-like, toasted bread from the hearth. The draw and exhale of the smoke reminds one of almost honeyed brandywine in mouth fulfilling breadth, thus providing the "Twang" that we all love! 

Nicaraguan tobacco: IMHO the tobacco most like Cuban in its flavor, aroma, and tickling of the back of the tongue. Almost without fail, sweet, cool, and sometimes mind-numbing strength and satisfaction. The cigar masters that specialize in Nicaraguan tobacco, i.e., Nick Perdomo, Jose`Padron, Pete Johnson and Jaime`Garcia ALWAYS have flawless construction and quality in EVERY one of their cigars.

Honduran tobacco: One must have a specialized palate and strong stomach to enjoy most of these cigars, as they are usually strong and sometimes a little rough. Christian Eiroa and his brother's Camacho cigars are a good example. They are enjoyable, just try not to smoke on an empty stomach.

Dominican tobacco: Probably the second most cigar-famous country outside of Cuba. A great number of tobacconists and cigar masters like Paul Garmirian, Guillermo Leon, Arturo and Carlos Fuente...Hendrick Kelner of Davidoff fame...and many others have made their bones in the Dominican Republic's cigar fields and plantations. Usually smooth, generally new-smoker friendly, seasoned smoker satisfying, quality and construction-wise they have a cigar for every palate and smoking occasion. Of course, a few of these cigar masters do use a multi-country selection of Domincan, Honduran, Brazilian and others for blending into a particular fine taste.

Brazilian tobacco: Here you have depth, body, heaviness, AND the sweet, cool taste enveloping the tongue that compliments wonderfully other tobaccos in some cigar manufacturing. There are straight Brazilian cigars like Dona Flor, Danneman, Artisian lines, and others. It can be a little heavy like Honduran tobacco, yet the leaves from their tobacco plants offer quality, body, and very nice addition to multi-country cigar make-up for a fine, fine, satisfying smoke.

Mexican tobacco: A little less appreciated IMHO, but can offer a satisfying smoking experience for some palates out there. The leaves are strong, usually dark, except for some leaves coming from the San Andreas Valley. Mexican cigars can range from heavy to bland at times and again, it takes a specialized, discerning palate to enjoy some of their selections, i.e., Te-Amo, A Turrent, Matacan bundles, etc.

Jamaican tobacco: This was the first country the ex-patriated Cuban cigar masters operated out of; and now one is hard pressed to find Jamaican cigars these days. Always mild and smooth, very sweet - almost candy-like to the taste buds. Barrington International and Adducci company appears to be the main manufacturers of Jamaican cigars nowadays. I've only tried Barrington International's Jamaicans, and of course he blends his with Mexican and Connecticut tobaccos.

Cameroon tobacco: By far, the BEST wrapper AND blending tobacco in the world. The leaves are very fine, sheer, and delicate thus requiring special skill and handling by only the most trained hands. This leaf is bumpy, oily, tasty, and gives a solid level of depth and flavor for any smoker's palate. 

Of honorable mention would be the Philipines, Panama, the Canary Islands (which definitely appears defunct these days)...and of course the USA's Judge's Cave, Topper, Muniemaker, etc. that primarily makes machine-mades of all tobacco mostly Connecticut sun grown tobaccos.

Hope this is some help here; really had to get out my cigar-reference manuals to make sure I had the right manufacturer with the right countries!


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Very informative post Janet, RG for you!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you, Janet! For a new smoker--such as I am--this was an incredibly informative post. Seriously...good stuff in there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> cuba = twang, no doubt


_the twang is the thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

There are differences in tobacco not only from country to country but within countries as well. Then there's the vast differences in the kind of tobacco that is grown. The nearly infinite variety is what produces such an amazing array of cigar tastes, burns and flavors. And makes it extremely difficult to generalize.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Great post Janet, about the only thing I see differently is the Camerroon wrapper. I haven't cared for any of the ones I've tried. Like a couple of others have said, I find I like the Nicaraguan cigars the most. Although I've only had a handful of CCs, I'd say the '64 Padron is as good as any of them.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, all, I'm very, very thankful for your kind responses (and especially the RG bumps!!!) Also, Craig, there are some Cameroon wrapped or tobaccoed smokes that have indeed done ZERO for me as far as flavor or satisfaction. One of them was Rocky Patel's (2003?) blue band Cameroon release. 'Don't know what the hell happened with that. But I'm thinking maybe I should try it again just to be sure. Also, several of Partagas' Dominicans feature Cameroon tobacco or wrappers. I'm hesitant to confess that I've absolutely found those Dominican Partagas's despite their prestige, shall we say :yawn: However, their Partagas No.2, on a good day, CAN actually be on par with even some Habano tobacco. Like I said you have to catch it on a GOOD day! Thanks again, all, for your very kind responses!


----------



## brettwoody (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Janet, that is exactly the info I was looking for. Man, I hope to one day be able to appreciate the nuances of cigars at your level!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice summary and RG for Janet! I like them all. In my own list of sticks I usually have on hand I find Dominicans, Hondurans (G. Rico's Gran Habanos should be mentioned here) and Nicaraguans, with wrappers from all these countries, and also Connecticut, Brazil, Mexico, and Cameroon! As ghe just said, the variety is endless! As my palate has developed over the last 18+ months now I discover I like variety. If I have a stick with dark fruit or coco flavors one day, I like something more nutty with leather the next, and vegetal/mushroom (which also tends to go with leather) the day after that! Not necessarily in that order, but you get the idea, mix them up and enjoy the variety.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with Janet, Cameroon is delicious and underappreciated...so is a good Sumatra.

Also, don't forget not all Cameroon wrapper cigars have it on their label...look at the Fuentes that many seem to forget have a Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Janet, good info for a newbie such as myself


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

From my experience, Dominican tobaccos to be a bit softer and sweeter.


----------

